# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  کند بودن در تست زنی :|

## Cat

سلاممممم 
من خیلی کم تست میزنم یعنی میخوام زیاد بزنما ولی نمیشه مثلا واسه فیزیک ۳ساعت طول میکشه تا ۲۰تا تست+تحلیل  :Yahoo (21):  چیکار کنم؟ شما هم اولاش اینجوری بودید؟
میشه کمکم کنید؟

----------


## The JoKer

همه اول این جوری بودن نگران نباشین اصلا وقت کم نمیارین البته اگر برنامه خوب و منظمی داشته باشین

----------


## Cat

:Yahoo (21):  اخه اعصابم بهم میریزه وقتی میبینم بیشتر تستارو بلد نیستم

----------


## _Sorena_

به مرور زمان درست میشه
فقط یه نکته مهم این که قبل تست زدن حتما حتما تشریحی رو خوب کار کنید.اینکه بیشتر تست ها رو غلط حل می کنید احتمالا به خاطر همین موضوع باشه..
حل تشریحی واسه یادگیری مفاهیم خ مهمه

----------


## The JoKer

از روی کدوم کتاب تست میزنین ؟

----------


## Erfan17

> اخه اعصابم بهم میریزه وقتی میبینم بیشتر تستارو بلد نیستم


ببین همه همینطور اولش کندن ولی سعی کن اگر میبینی داخل جواب دادن بی دقت هست اینو اول رفع کن بعد هم خیلی خوب یاد بگیر مبحثشو و مهمتره همه به نظرم اینکه شما اگه یه تستیو اشتباه زدین این تستو از دوباره اشتباه نزنید یا حتی مشابهشو ! پس خوب و مفهومیم باید جوابارو یاد بگیرید

----------


## w.p.w

سلام 
اصلا نگران نباش یه مقاله برات لینکشو میذارم حتما بخونش 
 مراحل تست زنی   ستاره ی رنگین مشاوره - تست زنی
تاکید میکنم  صبر صبر صبر صبر صبر ... فقط صبور باش
این سه گام که تو این مقاله بهش تاکید شده منظم اجرا کن

----------


## hamedvaisi98

آروم آروم جلو برو حتما به نتیجه میرسی 
منم دقیقا مثل خودت بودم ببین با آهنگ اینا کارت راه میفته من خودم با آهنگ میخونم خیلی کیف میکنم در ضمن کنکور هم 80 زدم 
راستی خیلی نگران فیزیک نباش برو رو زیست و شیمی 
اونا خیلی مهمن 
ولی اونا رو با آهنگ تست نزنی هااااااااااااا آهنگ فقط واسه ریاضی و فیزیکه اونم وقتی که تسلط داری

----------


## hamedvaisi98

باید خوشحال باشی هر چی بیشتر بلد نباشی بیشتر یاد میگیری به جای اعصاب خوردی با خوشحالی بخون :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mohmmad.amin.v

کند بودن داخل درس فیزیک واسه بیشتر افراد طبیعی هست منم مثل توام فیزیک فقط با تمرین مداوم میشه تسلط پیدا کرد و قوی شد راه دیگه نداره

Sent from my HTC One 801s using Tapatalk

----------


## Majid9731

> سلاممممم 
> من خیلی کم تست میزنم یعنی میخوام زیاد بزنما ولی نمیشه مثلا واسه فیزیک ۳ساعت طول میکشه تا ۲۰تا تست+تحلیل  بزنم تازه بیشتریاشو هم بلد نیستم  چیکار کنم؟ شما هم اولاش اینجوری بودید؟
> میشه کمکم کنید؟


اگه نظر منو بخوای که تو این جیزا تجربه دارم
به ۲ چیز ربط داره
اگه واقعا میخوای رتبه عالی بیاری باید تست زنیت عالی باشه ولی وقتی با تسلط حداقل متوسط یا بیشتر به کتاب شروع کنی وتست بزنی
یکی دیگش هم تمرکزه. وقتی ادم تمرکز نداره ساده ترین کارها براش کابوس میشن

----------


## Cat

> از روی کدوم کتاب تست میزنین ؟


خیلی سبز

----------


## Cat

> آروم آروم جلو برو حتما به نتیجه میرسی 
> منم دقیقا مثل خودت بودم ببین با آهنگ اینا کارت راه میفته من خودم با آهنگ میخونم خیلی کیف میکنم در ضمن کنکور هم 80 زدم 
> راستی خیلی نگران فیزیک نباش برو رو زیست و شیمی 
> اونا خیلی مهمن 
> ولی اونا رو با آهنگ تست نزنی هااااااااااااا آهنگ فقط واسه ریاضی و فیزیکه اونم وقتی که تسلط داری


میشه بگید چطوری فیزیک رو میخوندید؟  :Yahoo (1): 
اتفاقا خیلی نگران ریاضی و فیزیکم

----------


## Cat

> به مرور زمان درست میشه
> فقط یه نکته مهم این که قبل تست زدن حتما حتما تشریحی رو خوب کار کنید.اینکه بیشتر تست ها رو غلط حل می کنید احتمالا به خاطر همین موضوع باشه..
> حل تشریحی واسه یادگیری مفاهیم خ مهمه


همینجوریش وقت کمه  :Yahoo (21):  میرسم هم تشریحی کار کنم هم تست؟

----------


## Cat

> باید خوشحال باشی هر چی بیشتر بلد نباشی بیشتر یاد میگیری به جای اعصاب خوردی با خوشحالی بخون


😂 اینم حرفیه

----------


## Cat

> کند بودن داخل درس فیزیک واسه بیشتر افراد طبیعی هست منم مثل توام فیزیک فقط با تمرین مداوم میشه تسلط پیدا کرد و قوی شد راه دیگه نداره
> 
> Sent from my HTC One 801s using Tapatalk


 :Yahoo (1): ب امید موفقیتمون

----------


## Cat

> اگه نظر منو بخوای که تو این جیزا تجربه دارم
> به ۲ چیز ربط داره
> اگه واقعا میخوای رتبه عالی بیاری باید تست زنیت عالی باشه ولی وقتی با تسلط حداقل متوسط یا بیشتر به کتاب شروع کنی وتست بزنی
> یکی دیگش هم تمرکزه. وقتی ادم تمرکز نداره ساده ترین کارها براش کابوس میشن


 :Yahoo (2):  چیکار کنم تست زنیم عالی شه؟

----------


## _Sorena_

اون که اگه وقت بیشتری بزاری بله می رسی...
می تونی یه مدت وقت بزاری،امتحانش کنی روش تشریحی رو.نتیجه می گیری حتما
در کل به جای اینکه سعی کنی مثلا تعداد زیادی تست بزنی،روی یادگیری تمرکز کن

----------


## The JoKer

> خیلی سبز


خب پس به نظرم مشکل ریشه یابی شد 
مشکل شما در فهم فیزیک 
من خودم پایه خیلی سبز رو دارم اصلا مفهومی اموزش نمیده و کاری میکنه که ادم مثل طوطی فقط حفظ کنه 
به نظرم یک.نیم نگاه به فرید شهریاری بندازین من برای پیش خریدمش واقعا شاهکاریه

----------


## Cat

> خب پس به نظرم مشکل ریشه یابی شد 
> مشکل شما در فهم فیزیک 
> من خودم پایه خیلی سبز رو دارم اصلا مفهومی اموزش نمیده و کاری میکنه که ادم مثل طوطی فقط حفظ کنه 
> به نظرم یک.نیم نگاه به فرید شهریاری بندازین من برای پیش خریدمش واقعا شاهکاریه


 خودمم احساس میکنم فقط دارم حفظ میکنم، شهریاری همون که از انتشارات مبتکرانه رو جلدش عکس گوسفنده؟
با شهریاری میتونم پیشرفت کنم؟

----------


## The JoKer

> ������ خودمم احساس میکنم فقط دارم حفظ میکنم، شهریاری همون که از انتشارات مبتکرانه رو جلدش عکس گوسفنده؟
> با شهریاری میتونم پیشرفت کنم؟


اره همونه 
راستش صد درصد نمیتونم بگم پیشرفت میکنید 
اما واقعا از خیلی سبز بهتر کار کرده

----------


## alimohammad

و.

----------

